# Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas



## theöeecher2006 (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin nicht so Erfahren was das Raubfischen angeht und der niederländischen Sprache leider auch nicht mächtig, deshalb habe ich ein paar Fragen die mir vielleicht jemand beantworten kann 

Also:

1) Wir sind zu zweit, wollen mit dem Auto anreisen. Darf man dort überhaupt Nachtangeln? ( 8.7. - 11.7.08 )

2) Wieviele Ruten darf man benutzen und was für Köder sind verboten?

3) Darf man Schirmzelt + Karpfenliege am Gewässer aufbauen und auch mal nen Stündchen die Augen zu machen? ( Einer Pennt, der andere angelt weiter )

4) Wo bekomme ich dort in der Nähe einen Angelschein und darf ich mit einem Schein aus Neuschanz (oben in Holland) dort angeln oder braucht man da nen extra Schein?

5) Darf man an dem Gewässer Grillen?

Das wäre erstmal das wichtigste was ich so wissen wollte, vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere eine oder mehrere meiner Fragen beantworten =)


----------



## totaler Spinner (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

1. nein
2. zwei. lebende Köfis
3. nein
4. in Angelläden in Roermond, brauchst den Limburg und Maasplasenschein
5. ja


----------



## cappy (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

Ist aooo nicht ganz richtig, Nachtangeln ist nicht prinzipiell verboten, es gibt Ecken wo man es darf (hab mein Büchlein grad nicht hier, sonst w+rde ich nachsehen). Den VisPas kannst Du auch in D bekommen, meist bieten ihn Shops in "Grenznähe" an.

Dass dort Grillen erlaubt ist wusste ich noch gar nicht...steht das irgendwo explizit?


----------



## gimli (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

@theöeecher2006

Schau doch einfach mal rein: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de Dort findest du auch Informationen über die Bedingungen an den Maasplassen. Das sogar in Deutsch.

Hier ein Auszug:

*Allgemeine Bestimmungen der Maasseenerlaubnis:*

*7.* Das Nachtangeln ist zwischen Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang das ganze Jahr über verboten.
*21.* Offenes Feuer ist verboten.

Soweit die Informationen, die ich von der HSF Limburg erhalten habe. Aber ich hoffe, dass cappy #h sein Büchlein noch findet und die anderen Ecken verrät.


----------



## theöeecher2006 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

Super, danke erstmal  Ist ein bisschen schade das man die Nacht nicht durchangeln darf aber was solls....dann halt Campingplatz in der Nähe suchen da kann man sich dann auch ausruhen und waschen etc =)


----------



## totaler Spinner (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

Ich dachte die Fragen beziehen sich auf den Oolerplas. Dort ist Nachtangeln ganzjährig verboten. 
Ein Grill ist kein offenes Feuer.


----------



## gimli (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



			
				totaler Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die Fragen beziehen sich auf den Oolerplas.



Nein, es ist der Oolderplas, wie oben als Thema beschrieben. Den haben die Niederländer vorgestern extra für theöeecher2006 ausgehoben.|bigeyes





			
				totaler Spinner schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Grill ist kein offenes Feuer.


Nicht jeder kann mit einem batteriebetriebenen Elektrogrill unterwegs sein. :q

Allerdings würde ich gerne deine Erklärung gegenüber der Politie/einem Kontrollbeamten hören. Lass uns einfach Mäuschensein und mach mal deinen Holzkohlengrill an.
Anschließend erzählst du dann hier…

was sie so von deinen Würstchen gehalten haben. #6


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



gimli schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann mit einem batteriebetriebenen Elektrogrill unterwegs sein. :q
> 
> Allerdings würde ich gerne deine Erklärung gegenüber der Politie/einem Kontrollbeamten hören. Lass uns einfach Mäuschensein und mach mal deinen Holzkohlengrill an.
> Anschließend erzählst du dann hier…
> ...



Bei Kontrollen hab ich noch nie eine Erklärung zu meinem Grill abgeben müssen.
Im Gegensatz zu dir kennt die Politie den Unterschied zwischen open vuur und BBQ.


----------



## cappy (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



gimli schrieb:


> @theöeecher2006
> 
> Schau doch einfach mal rein: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de Dort findest du auch Informationen über die Bedingungen an den Maasplassen. Das sogar in Deutsch.
> 
> ...



Neee, nix da, was in meinem Büchlein steht bleibt mein Geheimnis :q

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo ich das mit dem Nachtangeln her hab, entweder stand es in dem Büchlein beim VisPas oder ein Angler hat mir erzählt dass es an einigen Stellen nicht verboten ist, ob das nun der Kanal, die Seen, die Maas oder wo auch immer ist weiß ich nicht, hab auch nicht nachgefragt da ich dort nur mit 'nem scharfen Staffordshire und 'ner 9mm Nachtangeln betreiben würde, frei nach dem Motto: Gehe niemals nur mit einem Messer bewaffnet zu einer Schiesserei #d

Das mit dem Grillen würde mich aber nach wie vor interessieren, denn rein vom Verständnis her würde ich einen Grill nicht prinzipiell als offenes Feuer bezeichnen, allerdings kommt es da auch auf die Art und Weise an wie er entzündet wird |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

fakt ist
nachtangeln darfst du nur an der Maas und das zu bestimmten monaten 
offenes feuer   darf man nicht machen  wzb  feuerstelle aufem boden mit steinen drumherrum

eine  grill bzw grillfaß  wird geduldet  und sollte auch nur  zum grillen genutzt werden 

zumal  es auch noch auf die laune   der kontrolettis  ankommt  und wie man selber auftritt

also einfach mal ein grillwürstchen  oder kottlett anbieten  und man hat den kontroletti auf seiner seite


----------



## totaler Spinner (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



krauthi schrieb:


> fakt ist
> nachtangeln darfst du nur an der Maas und das zu bestimmten monaten


 Um Roermond ist das Nachtangeln an der Maas ganzjährig erlaubt. 

Und noch mal zum Thema Grillen.
Politie und Groene Brigade sagten mir: BBQ ist OK, open vuur ist verboden. Das sind zwei verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## gimli (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

@totaler Spinner

Ich kenne ebenfalls den Unterschied, aber in den Bedingungen wird nur von 'open vuur' und nicht von 'barbecuen' gesprochen. Schön für dich, wenn du diese positiven Erfahrungen gemacht hast. |bla:

Lassen sich deine Erfahrungen auf die ganzen Niederlande umsetzen? Ich denke kaum. Denn es ist und bleibt Auslegungssache der Kontrollbeamten. #t

@All

Genau so ist es bei der 'Openlucht Recreatie', besser zu verstehen als Übernachten mit Zelten (für uns Angler) am Wasser.

Ich habe gerade einen interessanten Artikel darüber übersetzt...  Probleme sind, auch nach Abschaffung des Gesetzes, eher nicht ausgeschlossen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen... |wavey:


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



gimli schrieb:


> @totaler Spinner
> Lassen sich deine Erfahrungen auf die ganzen Niederlande umsetzen?



Nein, auf keinen Fall, hab ich auch nie behauptet denn es geht hier um den Oolderplas.|supergri 
Seltsamerweise hat Oolderplas bei Google mehr Einträge als Oolerplas. Scheint wohl beides richtig zu sein.;+


----------



## cappy (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*

@krauthi: Danke, sowas in der Art hatte ich im Kopf, wusste halt nur nichts Konkretes mehr |supergri


----------



## krauthi (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



gimli schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade einen interessanten Artikel darüber übersetzt... Probleme sind, auch nach Abschaffung des Gesetzes, eher nicht ausgeschlossen. Viel Spaß beim Lesen... |wavey:


 
man müsste quasi deine  seite anklicken um diesen beitrag  zu lesen ???|kopfkrat

och nööööö    das lass mal lieber #d
ich bin davon ausgegangen das dieses  forum dazu hier ist    und nicht  das ich   von diesem forum   auf deine seite muss


----------



## gimli (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Angeln - Roermond, Oolderplas*



krauthi schrieb:


> man müsste quasi deine  seite anklicken um diesen beitrag  zu lesen ???|kopfkrat
> 
> och nööööö    das lass mal lieber #d
> ich bin davon ausgegangen das dieses  forum dazu hier ist    und nicht  das ich   von diesem forum   auf deine seite muss



Lieber Frank, das kannst du halten wie ein Dachdecker. #h


----------

